

If Economists Ran the Schools  - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/19/if-economists-ran-the-schools/

======
philwelch
I was really hoping for something more interesting than "economics would be a
required subject".

~~~
patio11
"All staff members are on one-year contracts."

Simple to say, _profound_ implications for education.

------
imperator
Experiments I imagined, before being sorely let down by the article:

* Paying kids to do school work

* Paying kids to create school work

* Paying kids to break up school work into easily solvable modules

* Paying kids to combine school work into more difficult modules

* Paying kids to run the school

* Paying kids to find holes in the school system

